# Rate this guy's jaw surgery results



## 712127 (Mar 10, 2019)

in his before pic his lower third looks kind of like mine (jfl) and im getting jaw surgery in a couple of months. lifefuel


----------



## DeformAspergerCel (Mar 10, 2019)

good/10


----------



## towncel (Mar 10, 2019)

Pretty good.


----------



## manlet cUnt (Mar 10, 2019)

he was obv a mouthbreather so it was useless


----------



## dodt (Mar 10, 2019)

He got a new face pretty much. 
The guy has just become human. 
Fuckin life changer.


----------



## theropeking (Mar 10, 2019)

Its 2k19 and people still post side profile pics


----------



## HorseFace (Mar 10, 2019)

Amazing change, what procedure did he get? double jaw advancement? maxillary ccw rotation?


----------



## Soontm (Mar 10, 2019)

Ascension tbh


----------



## 712127 (Mar 10, 2019)

HorseFace said:


> Amazing change, what procedure did he get? double jaw advancement? maxillary ccw rotation?


not exactly sure, all I know is that he got both his upper/lower jaw fixed, performed by dr wolford


----------



## HorseFace (Mar 10, 2019)

712127 said:


> not exactly sure, all I know is that he got both his upper/lower jaw fixed, performed by dr wolford



Wtf, I've never seen such an upswing in an adult. Anglefrauding but still the change in his undeniable. Do you know if he had orthodontic treatment aswell?


----------



## ZUZZCEL (Mar 10, 2019)

looks like he had double jaw surgery + jaw implant and genioplasty


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Mar 10, 2019)

Was worth every penny


----------



## 712127 (Mar 10, 2019)

HorseFace said:


> Wtf, I've never seen such an upswing in an adult. Anglefrauding but still the change in his undeniable. Do you know if he had orthodontic treatment aswell?


nah man, its from some dude on reddit:


----------



## Aesthetics (Mar 10, 2019)

Great results, definitely ascended. 

He still needs a few more changes. 

Rhinoplasty, fat loss, hairstyle change, under eye filler


----------



## Deleted member 773 (Mar 10, 2019)

Brought him back


----------



## Pendejo (Jan 3, 2020)

Very good results, more people need to see this tbh.


----------



## عبد الرحمن (Jan 3, 2020)

Good results, from subhuman to an actual human.


----------



## Dogs (Jan 3, 2020)

Wow I hope to get results as good as this when I get bimax


----------



## FaceandHFD (Jan 3, 2020)

from invisible to women to invisible to women


----------



## Deusmaximus (Jan 3, 2020)

FaceandHFD said:


> from invisible to women to invisible to women


So should he better stay like before, and do nothing? He has a very solid base now. With 2-3 steps more, he will not be invisible anymore.


----------



## bankrolls (Jan 3, 2020)

First pic was taken at a worse angle tho and in the after pic it looks like he had something done to his upper half but idk


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Jan 3, 2020)

Good but he needed 5mm more and needed to get to 10% bodyfat first


----------



## Luke LLL (Jan 3, 2020)

The angle doesn’t affect this transformation lol


Fuk said:


> Good but he needed 5mm more and needed to get to 10% bodyfat first


Can probably facepull


----------



## Chadelite (Jan 3, 2020)

3/10 to 6/10


----------



## Gosick (Jan 3, 2020)

2 psl to 4 psl
he could have used more forward growth but the main focus was functionality of his surgery rather then aesthetics, I assume.


----------



## RamRanchCowboy (Jan 3, 2020)

front view


----------



## Dogs (Jan 3, 2020)

RamRanchCowboy said:


> front view


At least he has a gonial angle now
His side mogs hard tho

He looks like a robust slayer from the side


----------



## cardiologist (Jan 3, 2020)

RamRanchCowboy said:


> front view


Rhino by Dr. Eppley and the eye surgery Dr. Taban did for @LooksPSL would make him high-tier normie possibly Chadlite.


----------



## Blackpill3d (Jan 17, 2020)

😮 great ascension


----------



## Ethnicope (Jan 17, 2020)

now even his nose looks proportional


----------



## Deleted member 2733 (Jan 17, 2020)

Reminder that jaw surgery has been proven to relapse by as much as 50% în less than 12 years.


----------



## Deleted member 5385 (Jul 13, 2020)

Bekanu said:


> Reminder that jaw surgery has been proven to relapse by as much as 50% în less than 12 years.


Only if you won't maintain proper neck and oral posture, of course


----------

